# Analyzing the trade Market



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080608/SPORTS04/806080410/1088/SPORTS04

Interesting trade options... I kinda like the Hinrich deal but there is probably no way paxson does it.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I only like 3 and 5, the rest make no sense. Especially the one with Martin and Camby, I hate that trade with a passion, and Kidd makes no sense for a rebuilding team. I love the thought of Artest back as a Pacer, especially at a good price. I also love the thought of Kirk for Diogu and Quisy but I don't think Chicago does that deal.

If both trades happen, imagine this team.

Hinrich/Diener
Granger/Rush (resigned)
Dunleavy/Williams
Artest/Murphy
Miller/Foster

I'd like to take Love at 11 but he won't fall that far. I really don't like Arthur though but he might be the best choice at this point because I really really don't like Murphy and wish we could pawn him off to Portland for Raef Lafrentz and his 11 million expiring but that won't happen either. But after this deal we definitely need a starting 4.


----------



## PacersorBust (Mar 6, 2008)

^^No way Artest plays PF.

All of those trades were dumb. Probably the dumbest thing I've read in the IndyStar in awhile. The only one I would consider doing is JO for Artest/Miller. That trade with Dener is just horrible...we trade for 2 old players, and 1 who hasn't played a full season in such a long time. 

And why the hell would Dallas trade Kidd for O'Neal? I don't know why Dallas would do that. But Kidd is an expiring at about 20M, which would help out the rebuilding effort.

God damnit, the IndyStar is soo dumb


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersorBust said:


> And why the hell would Dallas trade Kidd for O'Neal? I don't know why Dallas would do that. But Kidd is an expiring at about 20M, which would help out the rebuilding effort.


Because Kidd didn't work out. They still lost in the first round. With JO they could slide Terry back to PG and have a better interior defense.

I don't like any of the proposals except the Hinrich deal, and even then we're stuck with a long contract.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Well heres more on possible Chicago trades from the Chicago Sun Times
http://www.suntimes.com/sports/jackson/993242,CST-SPT-jax08.article



> On the market
> 
> If the Bulls decide to select Memphis point guard Derrick Rose with the top pick in the draft this month, they might seek to fill their need for a low-post scorer by acquiring Indiana Pacers forward Jermaine O'Neal.
> 
> ...


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I would love Either Tyrus Thomas and Hinrich OR Thomas and Gordon and a future pick for O'neal


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

rock747 said:


> I would love Either Tyrus Thomas and Hinrich OR Thomas and Gordon and a future pick for O'neal


Me too but I'd much prefer Hinrich since he is a PG and that is our second biggest need right now.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

> Me too but I'd much prefer Hinrich since he is a PG and that is our second biggest need right now.


Right but if we draft one, Gordan and Thomas could make out team alot younger and more complete. It also could make dunleavy expendable.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't want to lose Dunleavy and its not looking like DJ Augustin or Westbrook will fall to us and that just leaves Lawson and he is a reach at 11. A second rounder won't be good enough to start at PG either.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

The only trade I don't like is O'Neal to Denver for Marcus Camby and Kenyon Martin. I really have no interest in that one. The other four moves would be great IMO.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I like this rumored deal:

http://www.fannation.com/truth_and_rumors/view/53350

If we could get Hinrich and Tyrus, i'd be estatic. Although I think we might have to add Diogu to make the Bulls bite.

Hinrich/Diener
Dunleavy/Daniels
Granger/Williams
Thomas/Diogu (if he stays)
Foster/Murphy

That is a great young team that is only missing a Center, and with the 11th pick we could possibly get DeAndre Jordan to fix that, although I'm not a big fan of his and think he has a gigantic bust factor.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

You guys know Shawne Williams better than I do, but I would jump all over that Lowry deal. He's got tons of potential, the kid just needs some consistent burn.

Lowry is more a PG than Kirk, so I would hit that deal first. Quis/Ike for Kirk is a good deal though.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Lowry is a shoot first point guard that can't even shoot according to some Memphis fans. Atleast Shawne is a pure SF.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

And did I mention he is only 5'11-6'0? Hinrich is 6'4 and is a good defender and can guard a SG if he has to since he had to next to Gordon.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> I don't want to lose Dunleavy and its not looking like DJ Augustin or Westbrook will fall to us and that just leaves Lawson and he is a reach at 11. A second rounder won't be good enough to start at PG either.


One of them is going to be there. Rose, Beasley, Mayo, Bayless, Lopez, Love, Gordon, Gallinari, and likely Randolph will all be taken before 11. That leaves a spot for one of Westbrook, Augustin, Jordan, Alexander, or Arthur, and then one of the two for us.



> And did I mention he is only 5'11-6'0? Hinrich is 6'4 and is a good defender and can guard a SG if he has to since he had to next to Gordon.


Hinrich's 6'3" and isn't that great a defender. He's good sometimes. Lowry's a talented young defender who's great at stealing the ball.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Pacers Fan said:


> One of them is going to be there. Rose, Beasley, Mayo, Bayless, Lopez, Love, Gordon, Gallinari, and likely Randolph will all be taken before 11. That leaves a spot for one of Westbrook, Augustin, Jordan, Alexander, or Arthur, and then one of the two for us.
> 
> 
> 
> Hinrich's 6'3" and isn't that great a defender. He's good sometimes. Lowry's a talented young defender who's great at stealing the ball.


Well the one player I am dying for us to draft is Augustin but he has been rumored to go as high as 6. I don't want Arthur, not at all, Jordan i'm not high on but if we get Hinrich we should go big and he is the only Center worth taking at our pick. I like Alexander but we are definitely not drafting a SF. I'm not as high on Westbrook as I used to be.

I just don't like Lowry. He is a SG in a PGs body and since he is short i'm sure he would still struggle to guard players (ironically) like Hinrich. Do you really think he can contain Baron Davis or Gilbert Arenas? If you do you've been smoking something. And do not bring Diener into this discussion because I know he can't guard players like that and that is why he is a backup.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> I don't want Arthur, not at all, Jordan i'm not high on but if we get Hinrich we should go big and he is the only Center worth taking at our pick. I like Alexander but we are definitely not drafting a SF.


That's not the point. Either one of the those guys or one of Westbrook/Augustin will be taken before our pick. That leaves one of or both Augustin or Westbrook.



> I just don't like Lowry. He is a SG in a PGs body and since he is short i'm sure he would still struggle to guard players (ironically) like Hinrich.


He's still a good defender for a young guy. He's better at defense than anyone else on the team.



> Do you really think he can contain Baron Davis or Gilbert Arenas?


I think he'd give them both problems for a bit, at least.



> And do not bring Diener into this discussion because I know he can't guard players like that and that is why he is a backup.


Yeh, same with Lowry for now. He's worth giving a shot to as a starter, though, especially on a 30-win team. If not we can just dump Diener and use him as a backup.


----------



## george (Aug 8, 2003)

What about TJ Ford/Rasho/Raps 1st Pick for JO.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

In the Bulls forum a mod actually proposed Gooden and Hinrich for O'Neal. I'd take that in a heart beat. If we got Kirk, would we still draft Augustin? I'm leaning toward yes. 

Then maybe we could move Dunleavy to the Bucks for some more back court offense. I've said it a million times now, but neither Granger or Dunleavy is a two guard. One needs to be moved and i don't want it to be Granger. If we could get Redd from them i'd consider it, but thats about it.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

george said:


> What about TJ Ford/Rasho/Raps 1st Pick for JO.




No thank you!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

NorthSideHatrik said:


> In the Bulls forum a mod actually proposed Gooden and Hinrich for O'Neal. I'd take that in a heart beat.  If we got Kirk, would we still draft Augustin? I'm leaning toward yes.



That's a pretty good deal, but I highly doubt that we would take Augustin also....


----------



## george (Aug 8, 2003)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> No thank you!


I guess I wasn't to far off with my trade request, it might actually happen!!!


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm guessing the Raptors deal is a serious one, and one that could happen on draft day if a guy we like is at #17.

Here would be our rotation without the draft picks.

Ford/Diener
Dunleavy/Daniels
Granger/Williams/Graham
Murphy/Diogu
Nesterovic/Foster (either could start)

Now, i'm guessing with 11 we will probably go with a post player, so lets say its Arthur, and at 17, say we take Chris Douglas Roberts.

Ford/Diener
Dunleavy/Roberts/Daniels
Granger/Williams/Graham
Arthur/Murphy
Foster/Nesterovic (leaning toward Foster starting next to Arthur)


----------



## PacersorBust (Mar 6, 2008)

No no no I hate this Toronto trade...I don't want it. It's a terribel deal for us in pretty much every way possible.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> I'm guessing the Raptors deal is a serious one, and one that could happen on draft day if a guy we like is at #17.
> 
> Here would be our rotation without the draft picks.
> 
> ...


With Tinsley, Williams, Daniels, and JO likely heading out before next season, hypothesizing on lineups doesn't really work unless you predict who we'll be receiving for those players. I think we can safely say that with the Toronto trade, we'll have a starting lineup of Ford/Dunleavy/Granger/Murphy/Foster, but should we draft a big man like Arthur, he might get the starting nod. That's about all we can speculate on until some trades and transactions actually occur.


----------



## george (Aug 8, 2003)

Looks like the deal is done.


----------

